# 98 740i wont turn over question



## Bigcuba (Sep 17, 2014)

I've done some research on this but still need some confirmations.

Went through a car wash and a good amount of unexpected water got in through the sunroof. Drove the car for easily a few hours after that. As well as turned the car off and it started that evening before going home.

The next day went to start the car and it did not try to turn over when I turned the key. The research I did lead me to notice that the gear selector reading on the dash is not lighting up. So the P is not illuminating. Infact when i first turn the key it displays D then goes blank. So my guess is the car is not starting due to the fact it doesn't know what gear it's in.

If water gets into the gear shift assembly from inside the car, is my problem likely in something in the assembly on top or could the water travel to the gear selector switch under the car?

Before I jacked the car up and started disassembling things, I wanted to explore all options.

Car does have a fully charged brand new battery incase anyone was going to ask.


Thank you


----------



## Berrimetirtonal (Nov 8, 2020)

maybe some kind of wire in the electrician has shorted out, clean the contacts about.


----------

